
Work Smarter and Harder - brm
http://www.callmejeffrey.com/entry/2009/01/15/Work_smarter_and_harder
======
chris11
I agree, I would rather enjoy my work than get paid a lot of money to do
something that was uninteresting and not challenging.

I have been thinking about this for the past few days after seeing a job
advertisement that's billed as the best job in the world. Basically, Australia
is offering to pay someone 100k to go to an island for 6 months, do a a little
yardwork, do some interviews, and play for 6 months. While it would be nice to
take a vacation, I am enjoying going to school and studying engineering. So it
really wouldn't be worth it for me to get behind a year just for a six month
vacation. Sure, I would enjoy it for a month or two, but after that I would
want to get back into some actual work. And once that happens, the only thing
that would keep me interested in staying would be the money that I was
getting.

~~~
bootload
_"... Basically, Australia is offering to pay someone 100k to go to an island
for 6 months, do a a little yardwork, do some interviews, and play for 6
months ..."_

Also diving and the sharks are pretty active this time of year. The other way
of looking at it is by taking a 6month setback for the opportunity of certain
payment allowing for free time later on to work on your product - delayed
gratification.

~~~
chris11
That's a good point, but I'm just in a time in my life where my major goals
revolve around school, and since engineering is pretty regimented at my
school, it might set me back nearly a year. Although sharks and scuba diving
both sound really tempting... Oh well, I would probably have better odds
winning some lotteries than getting this job.

------
Herring
_(1) if you love what you're doing, why would you want to do it less?_

Because you don't want to get sick of it? Because there are other things you
want to do?

 _(2) If you don't love what you're doing, why not do something else?_

Because it lets you do what you love? In the real world there are no single
objective problems.

------
fallentimes
Had never heard of this blog before, but great read. Thanks for submitting
BRM.

What always gets me are the people obsessed with "secrets to success". But
over and over again, it's been shown that the only "secret" is putting in the
time & effort. And even then you still need quite a bit of luck and
exceptional timing.

------
wynand
I fall for The 4-Hour Workweek not because I want to work less, but because I
want work less at what I don't like.

Markus Frind represents a lost opportunity to me; in that position, I would
have spent half my time expanding business around Plenty Of Fish and half my
time around risky new ventures (for a million dollars a year, you can afford a
good programmer or two).

------
timr
_"If you love what you're doing, why would you want to do it less?"_

Gee, I don't know...I love chocolate cake, but I don't want to eat it for
every meal.

